# Fishing with Chis Martin @ Bay Flats



## Fishwish (Aug 3, 2004)

Sow Trout, myself, and another friend spent a couple of days at Bay Flats Lodge fishing with Chris Martin. I have fished with Capt. Martin a number of years but this was my first stay at the new lodge which opened last April. Its a first class operation and we really enjoyed our stay. Thursday was more of a red day with a few trout mixed in and the fish were caught on plastics. The reds were in the lakes over soft mud. Deb Martin grilled some delicious reds on the half shell for supper and she heard me mention the awesome stuffed flounder at Valentino's. She told me they just might NOT serve the best stuffed flounder on the gulf coast so I plan to make a special request of her for my next visit to the lodge. Friday was more of a trout day for us and our best bite was over mud and shell in the late afternoon. It was a very strange bite with mardi gras bull minnows the most productive.

Thanks Chris for another great time at Bay Flats!!

Fish Wish


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

That new Lodge is nothing but first class all the way. We fished there last August, and had a great time.

I need to go back....sad2sm


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

Cool report Jerry. Glad you hear you had a good time. Mmmm, flounder.


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Capt. Martin likes that Mardi Gras bull minnow. I know I have good luck with bull minnows all over the place. Sounds like you had a great time! Did you get anything on tops? Seems to me the topwater bite hasn't neem real good this winter yet.


----------



## Fishwish (Aug 3, 2004)

Very few fish on tops.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

*Hey Jerry...*

Nice to meet you Friday evening... we absolutely smoked the reds Saturday and we smoked the trout and reds today on top, they were crashing it...... I'll post a report and pics tomorrow...

Take Care

Jode


----------



## Mullet (May 21, 2004)

*G*

Hey Jerry, I'm still working on trying to make it down to POC with you later this month. 
Epi has booker a large goup of us at Bay Flats Lodge in June. I can't wait. I've only seen pictures and heard about the great cuisine. I don't know what I'm looking forward to more, the food or the fishing.


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Day-1

Jerry Owens and guest along with myself and Capt. TJ ventured across SAB towards a shorelines that has been given up 5 lb. plus trout while using corky and tops. The wind direction didn't work in our favor. We worked around the bay hooking a trout & red ever stop or two, and finally towards the end of the day we walked into stained water fishing over mud. One solid trout to 4 lbs and reds to 10 lbs., each released. Tough day of fishing, and we never located a trophy trout, but did manage a limit of red fish and a few trout. Most fish hit on Mardi Gras Norton bull minnows, and lime green (some kind of lure Jerry calls, well I forgot), but it worked. 

The lodge welcomed Moore Supply for 2-day trip with Capt. Jason Wagenfehr...

Day-2

The tables turned for a better trout bite and less red fish on this trip with Jerry Owen and David. Again soft mud was the best place to be in the morning with cooler temps. This time we found the fish in stained water in 2.6 feet over soft mud and scattered grass. Norton Mardi Gras bull minnows worked well with 1/8 laser lock heads. We moved back to mud, but shallow water and located a red and two nice trout. Our last stop was mud and scattered shell near 16- feet of water. The bite was much more aggresive and the trout were larger. Again Norton Mardi Gras bull minnows proved best. We ended the day with 20 trout, 1 red, and 1 flounder. I did manage a 18" trout on a white skitter walker. 
With air temps dropping overnight these trout will migrate in deep water. During the day the soft mud heats up and retains heat during the night. Being that we were only feet away from this deep water, the trout will slide out into the flats during the day and fall back to warm mud at night. 

I was using a Waterloo 6'6" HP Slam Mag, Shimano Core reel, and Sufix 20 lb braid. 

I have added a few photos from Jerry's trip, Moore Supply trip with Capt. Jason Wagenfehr, and Jode Shupes trip with Capt. TJ Christensen.


----------



## EricG (May 28, 2004)

We have a trip to lodge coming up in a couple of weeks. Can't wait! Maybe we will get to try the flounder! I know Chris and his team will put us on the fish.


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Ninja Anglers*

Team Ninja Anglers could be around the next flat your fishing. Warning...These Ninja Anglers are fast, but if you catch them, they will have plenty of corky lures on hand. Be careful!


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Ok... Shupe is just downright scaring ME there


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

*Chris Martin*

We need to talk! LOL......

MY guys roll hard with there tackle.... now you see why I don't bring anything anymore!

Folks we absolutely smoked the fish down there and had a great time... I was so full still from the previous 2 nights of dinners I didn't even eat last night when I got home!

Jode


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

At least I didn't show the photo of you half naked. LOL


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

Jode, look's like TJ fished the shirt right off your back. I'm jealous, look's like you guy's had a great time.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

*Thanks*

PODS... I was trying to entice the fish into the boat without getting out...!

I am your smarter than average angler... If you look in that photo you should see a wader off in the distance... that was TJ and Tim... when they started hooking up I powered poled up drifted to them jumped out and proceeded to lay the smack down on those reds...

Ninja Fisher-


----------



## bigmark (Jun 28, 2006)

too funny! So you still had pics to post even if the bite wasn't on.


----------



## captncutbait (Feb 4, 2005)

sitting here eating lunch and reading reports- now my lunch is not sitting so well with me. I was hesitant to scroll down any further.

Nice job mr. martin see you later this year when it warms up.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

*Here's the deal..*

we are members of the GFFC really... Greenspoint Fin and Feather Club... a very exclusive club that costs BIG $$ to join (and you have to be invited to join). We put a premiuim on entertainment rather the fishing good or bad... so you see it's really all about having a great time... eating well and if the fishing is on THATS EVEN BETTER...

Sorry CUTBAIT for ruining your lunch... you can thank Mr. Martin for that!

J-


----------



## captncutbait (Feb 4, 2005)

No problem. Just makes me think how he got the photos and if he has hidden cameras installed in the suites. If he does, he may have a few more revealing photos of me. There goes my political career.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

*No worries pods.....*

no no hidden cams... I uploaded the pics onto his desktop becuase he had to make an unexpected trip this wekeend. So in doing so I left some of our "not to be posted on 2cool" pics.... well he got a hold of them and POOF... they they are me in my sexy SIMMS... so I wouldnt be too worried about any pics unless your buddies take them.

You see our wives sometimes ask what we do on all of these, "fishing trips and hunting trips we take" so we have to take some pics for them too!

Take Care

J


----------



## Capt Ryan Rachunek (Feb 16, 2006)

I nominate Jode for the March cover of Gulf Coast Connections.....


----------



## blonde_fishbait (Dec 14, 2005)

*NICE! Veddy nice!* :rotfl:


----------



## raw10628 (May 23, 2004)

What kind of stringers are those in the first pics? Bout time to replace the old fishslick.


----------

